# 70s Rand Superior



## sfhschwinn (Apr 26, 2016)

This bike belonged to my 4th cousin when he was a kid and sat in a garage until my uncle gave it to me late in 2014. I took it apart last summer but I finally got to clean it and put it back together today. Rides really nicely. Back tire came with the bike and was in great condition so I will use that. Thinking about having a new decal made for the chain guard. Not a common bike, have only seen a few others.


----------



## bashton (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome! I love the off brand muscle bikes, especially unusual ones like this. Congrats on bringing this one back to its former shine and glory!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## nycet3 (May 1, 2016)

That's killer.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 2, 2016)

Thanks every one. Made a mistake though its a rand superia


----------



## Jaxon (May 2, 2016)

I really like the shifter console that goes the whole length of the frame. Very cool bike.


----------

